
Hacker Gives Away 386M Stolen Records on Dark Web - satuke
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2020/07/29/hacker-gives-away-386-million-stolen-records-on-dark-web-what-you-need-to-do-now-shinyhunters-data-breach/#7296d5276f39
======
satuke
"I've made enough money now" ShinyHunters said as stolen data is offered for
free in a commercial dark web hacker forum.

